# Bluegrass Rainbow Gathering (KY)



## Wesley (May 6, 2017)

Yo yo, what's up family?
So we're here in Chattanooga, still trying to sell this Pathfinder still..

However; we just picked up this kidd who was recently ditched by his road dogs.
Anyways, he told us bout the Bluegrass gathering.
We totally want to go.
We're not too social media savvy, so joining a FB group for coordinates is kind of extra.
We would love coordinates though, or at least a general vicinity! We'll follow the kitchen busses and line of Astro vans to the camp 
Loving y'all


----------

